#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские Учителя Тинлей, Оле Нидал объявленны сатанистами и фундаменталистами!

## Dorje Dugarov

Вчера при министерстве юстиции Республики Бурятия был создан комитет по рассмотрению регистрации религиозных организаций. В этот комитет вошли представители так называемых "традиционных" конфесий - попы и местные (БТСР) гелукпинские монахи. 
Теперь они будут решать какой религиозной общине можно выдавать регистрацию, а кому отказать.

При открытии этого комитета было решено отказать в регистрации общинам Ламы Тинлея, Оле Нидала.
Всех тибетские ламы были названны фундаменталистами, сатанистами и т.д.

Мало сказать, что это анти-конституционно и анти-демократично. Это полностью подрывает устои свободы совести и вероисповедания.

Прошу всех представителей Оле Нидала и Ламы Тинлея связаться со мною, мы должны объединиться и выступить против.

Я заручился поддержкой телеканала Ариг-Ус, партии Яблоко, правозащитного движения Эрхэ, Оборона, Буряад Арадай Туг и ряда других известных в республике демократических организаций.
Вместе мы докажем анти-конституционность этого комитета и защитим Дхарму от настоящих фундаменталистов.

Мой телефон в Улан-Удэ 8 (3012) 48-29-84
                            сотовый    8 914 842 0339

Доржо Дугаров

----------


## Galina

Это, что-то новое. С одной стороны партия Единой России и Хамбо Ламы Дамбаева. А с другой партия Яблоко и др. движения. Дело идет к выборам?

----------


## PampKin Head

Дордже, а можно делать дело без "Яблоко" и прочих маргиналов? Ты этим только дискредитируешь тему.

Позовешь Новодворскую - руки более не подам.  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

«В _России_ сначала они взялись ... за Тинлея. И я промолчал, поскольку не был в центре Дзонкапы. Потом они пришли за Карма Кагью Оле Нидала. И я промолчал, поскольку не карма кагью. Потом они пришли за Еше Лодоем Ринпоче. И я промолчал, поскольку не был учеником Еше Лодоя Ринпоче. ... Потом они пришли за мной. Но к этому времени уже не осталось никого, кто мог бы вступиться за меня». (с) хорошо забытое старое.

Дордже, а можно ссылки на какие то документы, объявления в СМИ по этому вопросу?

----------


## Ersh

> Все тибетские ламы (включая Е. С. Далай Ламу) были названны фундаменталистами, сатанистами и т.д.


Это где-то документально зафиксировано?

ЗЫ. Прошу в теме высказываться максимально взвешенно. Эмо-посты будут редактироваться и удаляться. При малейшем нарушении, или намеке на нарушение, тема будет удалена, а топикстартер существенно и надолго понижен в правах.

----------


## Ануруддха

Да, давайте без политики и по существу, желательно со ссылкой на официальные документы и резолюции.

----------


## Galina

> Да, давайте без политики и по существу, желательно со ссылкой на официальные документы и резолюции.


2007-03-21 09:59:38  
Вопрос о государственной поддержке религиозных объединений будет рассмотрен правительством республики

Такое поручение Совету по взаимодействию с религиозными объединениями дал сегодня Президент Бурятии Леонид Потапов. В частности, членам Совета было предложено выслушать предложения представителей конфессий, связанные с социальной деятельностью. Президент отметил, что должен быть рассмотрен опыт других регионов, где оказывается государственная поддержка религиозным объединениям.     

Также принято решение о создании в республике Экспертного Совета для проведения религиоведческих экспертиз при регистрации религиозных объединений. В него вошли семь человек- представители органов исполнительной власти и ученые специалисты в области христианства, буддизма и ислама. 

Глава: Религия
Автор: Галина Михайлова

http://www.bgtrk.ru/ru/mod.php?name=...=dat&fid=19107

----------


## Норбу

Интересно что это за ученые специалисты в области христианства, буддизма и ислама.....

----------


## Вова Л.

> "традиционных" конфесий - попы и местные (*БТСР*) *гелукпинские* монахи. 
> Теперь они будут решать какой религиозной общине можно выдавать регистрацию, а кому отказать.
> 
> При открытии этого комитета было решено отказать в регистрации общинам Ламы Тинлея, Оле Нидала и видимо Еше Лодоя. 
> Всех тибетские ламы (включая Е. С. Далай Ламу) были названны фундаменталистами, *сатанистами* и т.д.


Надо бы поинтерисоваться у представителей БТСР - что такое "сатаниские" организации?

----------


## Galina

Религиозные организации в Бурятии будет проверять экспертный совет
20-03-2007] 
    Проект указа президента Бурятии о создании в республике экспертного совета для проведения религиоведческих экспертиз при регистрации религиозных объединений будет представлен на апрельском заседании правительства. Предполагается, что в состав совета войдут ученые и представители государственной власти. Религиозные деятели в состав совета включаться не будут. К такому выводу пришли члены совета по взаимодействию с религиозными объединениями при президенте Республики Бурятия 19 марта. 

      Как отметил консультант комитета по межнациональным отношениям, связям с общественными, религиозными объединениями и информации Анатолий Жалсараев, в последнее время увеличилось количество религиозных организаций, склоняющих к экстремизму, провоцирующих межнациональную распрю. 

      «Исходя из этого, предлагаем создать в республике экспертный совет, тем более что федеральное законодательство это только приветствует», - отметил Жалсараев. 

      Представители религиозных объединений, присутствовавшие на совещании, отказались войти в состав совета.

      «Нас же будут проверять, и мы же будем сидеть в совете - во-первых, это неправильно, а во-вторых, несправедливо в отношении тех, кто туда не сможет войти», - отметил настоятель Свято-Троицкого храма отец Олег. 

      Всего в республике зарегистрировано 185 религиозных объединений. Из них 66 относятся к русской православной церкви, 49 – буддийских общин и 43 протестантских объединений. 


http://www.vip-buryatia.ru/page.php?t=3&id=4837

----------


## Борис

> Дордже, а можно делать дело без "Яблоко" и прочих маргиналов? Ты этим только дискредитируешь тему.
> 
> Позовешь Новодворскую - руки более не подам.


Да, тяжко это все. :Frown: 

Раньше надо было шевелиться и по-другому. Но проблематику мы либо не хотели видеть, либо видели под... хм... определенным углом.

Теперь вот как ни поступи, все плохо может быть.  :Frown:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ну как я могу поставить ссылку на передачу которая шла по телевизору, где некий Жалсараев в присутствии чинуш. монахов и попов зачитывал список подлежащих устранению Учителей и организаций по списку - Оле Нидал, Джампа Тинлей, Еше Лодой и др.

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, Дордже... В Москве была тема с Бутово. В связи с этими событиями достойно пропиарилась (в хорошем смысле) *Общественная Палата* и *адвокат Кучерена*. 

Если тема такова, как ты описываешь, может выйти на Палату и Кучерену?

Форумчане, у кого есть прямой выход?

http://www.oprf.ru/rus/about

Согласно Федеральному закону РФ «Об Общественной палате Российской Федерации» от 4 апреля 2005 года № 32, Общественная палата призвана обеспечить согласование общественно значимых интересов граждан Российской Федерации, общественных объединений, органов государственной власти и органов местного самоуправления для решения наиболее важных вопросов экономического и социального развития, обеспечения национальной безопасности, защиты прав и свобод граждан Российской Федерации, конституционного строя Российской Федерации и демократических принципов развития гражданского общества в Российской Федерации путем:

1) привлечения граждан и общественных объединений к реализации государственной политики;
*
2) выдвижения и поддержки гражданских инициатив, имеющих общероссийское значение и направленных на реализацию конституционных прав, свобод и законных интересов граждан и общественных объединений;*

3) проведения общественной экспертизы (экспертизы) проектов федеральных законов и проектов законов субъектов Российской Федерации, а также проектов нормативных правовых актов органов исполнительной власти Российской Федерации и проектов правовых актов органов местного самоуправления;

*4) осуществления общественного контроля (контроля) за деятельностью Правительства Российской Федерации, федеральных органов исполнительной власти, органов исполнительной власти субъектов Российской Федерации и органов местного самоуправления в соответствии с настоящим Федеральным законом;*
*
5) выработки рекомендаций органам государственной власти Российской Федерации при определении приоритетов в области государственной поддержки общественных объединений и иных объединений граждан Российской Федерации, деятельность которых направлена на развитие гражданского общества в Российской Федерации;*

6) оказания информационной, методической и иной поддержки общественным палатам, созданным в субъектах Российской Федерации.

Общественно-политический консультативный совет при Президенте Республики Бурятия
Почтовый индекс: 670001
Город: Улан-Уде
Адрес: Ул. Сухэ-Батора, д. 3
...
Общественная палата Российской Федерации
Адрес: 125993, г. Москва, ГСП-3, Миусская пл., д. 7, стр. 1
Телефон: 221-83-63, 251-60-04
E-mail: info@oprf.ru 

*Комиссия Общественной палаты по вопросам толерантности и свободы совести*
http://www.oprf.ru/rus/comissions/f4...4e366f98f55764
Телефон: 221-83-91

*Комиссия Общественной палаты по вопросам сохранения культурного и духовного наследия*
http://www.oprf.ru/rus/comissions/fc...6fb6fc17d7ea5d
Телефон: 221-83-91

P.S. sipnet.ru --- звонки в Москву на номера фиксированной по цене подключения к интернету.

* Max *300 minutes per wee*k of free calls, measured over the last 7 days and per unique IP address. Unused free minutes cannot be taken to the following week(s). If limit is exceeded the normal rates apply. With your FREE DAYS you can call for free to all the destinations listed as free! when you have no FREE DAYS left the normal rates apply. You can get extra Freedays by buying credit 

VoipDiscount Freedays
http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/free.html
Buying credit entitles you to 120 Freedays (unless stated otherwise). This means you can call all countries marked as "Free" in our rates list for a *period of 120 days at no costs.* When the 120 days are over, the normal rate will be charged for these destinations. You can get more Freedays by topping up your account with credit. 

http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/rates.html#letb

сама прога 
http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/download.html

Скачиваешь, создаешь эккаунт прямо из проги и алга!

Звонить или с компа по цене инета, или заказывать через прогу звонок со своего домашнего на другой номер фиксированной связи РФ (вкладка *Direct Call*)

P.S. Декларируется, что 




> регистрируйтесь и звоните бесплатно (лимит 300 мин/неделю) на НАСТОЛЬНЫЙ телефон в 42 страны:
> Австралия, Австрия, Англия, Аргентина, Бельгия, Венгрия, Германия, Гибралтар, Гонконг, Греция, Дания, Ирландия, Исландия, Испания, Италия, Канада, Чили, Кипр, Корея, Лихтенштейн, Люксембург, Малайзия, Монако, Нидерланды, Новая Зеландия, Норвегия, Панама, Польша, Португалия, Россия, Сингапур, Словения, США, Таиланд, Тайвань, Финляндия, Франция, Чехия, Швейцария, Швеция, Эстония, Япония.
> На МОБИЛЬНЫЙ телефон можете бесплатно звонить в 6 стран:
> Гонконг, Канада, Пуэрто-Рико, Сингапур, США, Таиланд.


P.S.S. Warning! Надо только посмотреть, не будет ли как то тарифицироваться звонок при соединении на домашний. Хотя, по идее, не должно.

как платить: http://ip-betamax.boom.ru/

----------


## Ануруддха

Ну тогда это лишь высказывание намерения. Отказать, к примеру, в регистрации Российской Ассоциации  Школы Карма Кагью они не могут, у них регистрация насколько я понимаю в Питере. С центрами Ело Ринпоче и Ламы Цонкапы сложнее поскольку они связаны с БТСР. Но ведь есть еще свободная Калмыкия, там буддизм не стремится к сверхцентрализации на основе единственной традиции.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Как оказалось это был хороший повод завязать дружбу с Карма Кагью ламы Оле Нидала.

Созвонился и пошел к ним, как оказалось аккурат на пуджу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как оказалось это был хороший повод завязать дружбу с Карма Кагью ламы Оле Нидала.
> 
> Созвонился и пошел к ним, как оказалось аккурат на пуджу.


Друкпа Кагью пришел на пуджу в Карма Кагью! Замечательно!

----------


## PampKin Head

АП\гелукпинские центры - не секта.

----------


## Аньезка

> АП\гелукпинские центры - не секта.


По каким критериям секта отличается от не-секты?

----------


## PampKin Head

> По каким критериям секта отличается от не-секты?


АП проходила регистрацию. Ее тибетские корни не вызывают сомнений. + была религоведческая экспертиза (кажется, при содействии ЕАТ делали)...

Ань, ты на топик посмотри... Их назвали *фундаменталистами*!

Если же руководствоваться трудами *сектанта* Дворкина, то буддистам - трендец.

P.S. РПЦ - не более, чем христианская секта.

----------


## andykh

> По каким критериям секта отличается от не-секты?


Аня, по каким критериям оценивается "нетрадиционность"?  :Big Grin:  
Разрез глаз, цвет одежды?

----------


## Ersh

По-моему это не прокатит ни на одной религиоведческой экспертизе. Обвинение в сатанизме неприменимо в рамках буддизма, а фундаментализм - это тоже не обвинение. Равно как и секта. Похоже на чей-то эмоциональный выплеск.

----------


## Ersh

Фундаментализм - крайне консервативное религиозное течение в христианстве и исламе: 
- направленное против господствующей в современном мире секулярной идеологии; 
- требующее принятия в качестве основы вероучения всего содержания Священного Писания или Корана; 
- отвергающее любые попытки критического пересмотра или либеральной трактовки "священных текстов" и устаревших религиозных понятий; 
- выступающее против вытеснения священного на периферию общественной жизни, за возрождение сакрального языка и ритуалов. 
лат.Fundamentum - основание

Материалы предоставлены проектом Глоссарий.ru


Фундаментализм,
крайне консервативное течение в современном протестантизме, направленное против либерального протестантского рационализма (осуждаемого фундаменталистами как модернизм), Отвергая любую критику Библии и проповедуя непогрешимость Священного писания как "фундамента" христианства, Ф. требует от протестантов всего мира возвращения к слепой вере в библейские чудеса, в божественность Христа, его непорочное рождение, телесное воскресение из мёртвых, вознесение на небо и т.п. Ф. сложился главным образом в южных штатах США, особенно среди пресвитериан, баптистов и методистов во 2-м десятилетии 20 в., после издания и широкого распространения в 1910-12 серии анонимных брошюр, в которых клеймилась возможность какой-либо критики или рационалистическом истолкования Священного писания. В следующем десятилетии Ф. перешёл в наступление на науку, противопоставляя ей авторитет Библии. В 1921-29 в ряде южных штатов (Арканзас, Теннеси, Миссисипи и др.) фундаменталисты провели антиэволюционные законы, запрещавшие преподавание в государственных школах дарвиновского учения о происхождении человека; в 1973 в штате Теннеси была проведена поправка к закону, согласно которой дарвиновскоеучение должно преподаваться лишь в качестве гипотезы наряду с библейской версией. В 1948 в противовес Всемирному совету церквей фундаменталисты преобразовали существовавшую с 1919 Всемирную ассоциацию фундаменталистов в Международный совет христианских церквей (International council of Christian churches), в который вошло 140 протестантских церквей многих стран. В 1970-х гг., однако, Ф. большого влияния не имеет.
А. Н. Чанышев.

БСЭ

Они хотя бы понимают, в чем обвиняют?... Бугага :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> А насчет общин Геше Тинлея и Оле Нидала... в общем, многим известна их "нетрадиционность"


Насчет АП ничего не скажу, а в чем "нетрадиционность" общины Геше Тинлея?!

----------


## До

*ФУНДАМЕНТАЛИЗМ*,
_1) общественные идеологические религиозные движения, провозглашающие приверженность исходным идеям, принципам, ценностям определенных учений, доктрин, выдвигающие требования преодоления появившихся в ходе их развития извращений, уклонов, ересей и восстановления первоначальной чистоты, «возвращения к истокам». Фундаментализм близок к различного типа ортодоксии. Он возникает в условиях кризиса какого-либо движения и, как правило, противостоит, в т. ч. насильственными средствами, процессу перемен, обновлению._

----------


## Galina

> Насчет АП ничего не скажу, а в чем "нетрадиционность" общины Геше Тинлея?!


Московский буддийский центр Ламы Цонкапы — религиозная организация, объединяющая последователей тибетского буддизма школы Гелуг в Москве. Буддизм этой школы в течение вот уже нескольких столетий традиционно исповедуют жители Бурятии, Калмыкии, Тувы и некоторых других регионов России. Центр создан группой учеников постоянно живущего в России тибетского ламы (наставника) геше Джампа Тинлея, который является духовным руководителем этой организации.

Центр Ламы Цонкапы был зарегистрирован в декабре 1996 года. В 2000 году он получил перерегистрацию в министерстве юстиции РФ в качестве филиала Традиционной Буддийской Сангхи России.

Центр Ламы Цонкапы объединяет около 150 человек, серьезно изучающих и практикующих тибетский буддизм. Своими основными духовными учителями члены Центра считают Его Святейшество Далай-ламу XIV, геше Джампа Тинлея, а также главу буддистов Монголии Богдо-гегена Халха Джецун-Дамба Ринпоче IX.

Деятельность Центра направлена на возрождение и сохранение в России буддизма Махаяны, создание благоприятных условий для изучения теории и практики тибетского буддизма традиции Гелуг, поддержку культуры и духовного наследия Тибета.

Центр организует лекции и семинары буддийских учителей в Москве и Подмосковье.

Одним из важнейших направлений деятельности Центра является издание буддийской литературы. В настоящее время на базе Центра действует издательство «Цонкапа» («Tsongkhapa publications»), которое занимается выпуском книг по буддийской философии и практике.

С 1999 года у Центра Ламы Цонкапы есть свое помещение в Москве, расположенное по адресу 115162, Москва, ул. Мытная, д. 23, корпус 1 (вход со двора). В помещении Центра, которое было отремонтировано и обустроено нашими собственными руками, регулярно проводят буддийские практики, ритуалы и консультации квалифицированные тибетские ламы и специалисты по тибетской медицине, приезжающие из Бурятии и Калмыкии. 

http://www.buddha.ru/about.php



УСТАВ  МЕСТНОЙ РЕЛИГИОЗНОЙ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ  «МОСКОВСКИЙ БУДДИЙСКИЙ ЦЕНТР ЛАМЫ ЦОНКАПЫ (ЦЗОНХАВЫ)»   http://www.buddha.ru/about_charter.php

----------


## andykh

> .....
> Центр Ламы Цонкапы был зарегистрирован в декабре 1996 года. В 2000 году он получил перерегистрацию в министерстве юстиции РФ в качестве филиала Традиционной Буддийской Сангхи России.
> ........


Т.е. БТСР объвила "еретиками" свой собственный филиал? Жесть.

Хотя, там же и Далай-Ламу помянули...
Друзья, поздравляю, вы (и мы) в отличной компании  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Так что, есть какая-то информация из других источников? А то судя по объяснениям Доржо Дугарова он что-то слышал, а что - не очень помнит. Пока слив не засчитан.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Так что, есть какая-то информация из других источников? А то судя по объяснениям Доржо Дугарова он что-то слышал, а что - не очень помнит. Пока слив не засчитан.


Я видел своими глазами по ТВ.

Вообще этот канал мои большие друзья (можно сказать я там работаю) так что могу на днях взять инфу очень подробно у самого репортера который там присутствовал.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Эх печально всё это

----------


## Ersh

> Я видел своими глазами по ТВ.
> 
> Вообще этот канал мои большие друзья (можно сказать я там работаю) так что могу на днях взять инфу очень подробно у самого репортера который там присутствовал.


Что ты конкретно видел?
Ты конкретно видел, как выносилось решение отказать упомянутым общинам в регистрации?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Если говорить конкретно, я предлагаю собрать все подбные заявления экстремистких лам БТСР и лично Аюшеева, накатать заяву в прокуратуру о разжигании меж-конфессиональной розни, ущемлении прав на свободу совести и вероисповедания и раз и навсегда отбить кому то бы ни было ущемлять права буддистов в России, попутно скинуть хумбу экстремиста и поставить нормального, истинно бодхисатвоского хамбу.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Что ты конкретно видел?
> Ты конкретно видел, как выносилось решение отказать упомянутым общинам в регистрации?


 Жалсараев сказал конкретно - прекратить деятельность следующих тибетских учителей... на территории Бурятии и России, закрыть их организации.
Жалсараев это чиновник мин юста.

----------


## Ersh

> Жалсараев сказал конкретно - прекратить деятельность следующих тибетских учителей... на территории Бурятии и России, закрыть их организации.
> Жалсараев это чиновник мин юста.


Минюста Бурятии? или Российского?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Минюста Бурятии? или Российского?


Бурятии разумеется, но все же его науськал то Аюшеев.

----------


## Ersh

> Бурятии разумеется, но все же его науськал то Аюшеев.


У тебя нету достоверных сведений, что это так. Это твое предположение.
Чиновник бурятского минюста не может делать заявления от лица российского минюста, распространяющиеся на всю Россию. Это какая-то пиар-акция имхо.

----------


## Борис

http://buryatia-online.ru/bol/news/70605.html




> *А судьи кто?*
> 
> Члены буддистской общины «Зеленая Тара» сочли оскорблением недавнее высказывание консультанта аппарата президента Бурятии Анатолия Жалсараева в адрес их духовного учителя – Геше Джампа Тинлея. Сегодня лидер многочисленного сообщества бурятских учеников этого тибетского ламы Ирина Урбанаева в интервью нашей программе выразила позицию членов общины «Зеленая Тара» по отношению к этому скандальному высказыванию чиновника.
> 
> Напомним, что известного в России и Бурятии тибетского учителя буддизма Геше Джампа Тинлея поставили в один ряд с религиозными экстремистами на последнем заседании консультативного Совета по взаимодействию с религиозными объединениями при президенте Бурятии. В присутствии Леонида Потапова была озвучена консультация следующего содержания.
> 
> Анатолий Жалсараев, консультант Комитета по межнациональным отношениям, связям с общественными и религиозными объединениями: «У традиционных конфессий Бурятии вызывает опасение деятельность представителей различных тоталитарных течений христианства и буддизма, к которым причисляются зарубежные проповедники, тибетские и иные ламы Шри Чинмой, Оле Нидал, Джампа Тинлэй, сатанисты, Аум Сенрике и другие».
> 
> Монахиня Тензин Чойдрон, в миру Ирина Урбанаева, говорит, что ее телефон в эти дни разрывается от звонков оскорбленных людей, которые принимают авторитет Геше Тинлея как духовного учителя или просто уважают его как философа и человека. По мнению Ирины, он – один из тех тибетских лам, которые в последние годы восстановили здесь в Бурятии утерянную в советские годы линию передачи буддистского учения.
> ...

----------


## Платон

http://arya.narod.ru/Eshi_Lodoy_Rinpoche.htm


Еше Лодой Ринпоче

Биография	


Досточтимый Еше Лодой Ринпоче родился в 1943 году в Тибете и в раннем детстве был отдан в монастырь. В нем признали четвертое перерождение святого Ело-тулку, последователя старой тибетской школы Ньингма, йогина родом из Летана. Благодаря этому он обучался в Лхасе у ламы Дулва Канбо Тубтен Чойкьи Нима, бурята по национальности.

Первые два перерождения он был Ринпоче традиции кагью и был известен как продвинутый практик и знаток тантрических методов традиции ньингма и кагью. В третьем перерождении первую половину жизни он придерживался традиции ньингма, затем получал учения традиции гелуг.

Учителями Еше Лодоя Ринпоче являются Его Святейшество Далай-лама, а также два Учителя Далай-ламы: Триджанг Ринпоче и Линг Ринпоче. От них и от патриархов школ ньингма, кагью, сакья, гелуг он получил основные посвящения и передачи Учения. С шести лет он начал обучение в гелугпинском монастыре. В семь лет принял монашеские обеты. Когда ему было одиннадцать лет, он начал изучать буддийскую философию. В возрасте тринадцати лет Еше Лодой Ринпоче поселился в монастыре Дрепунг Гоман. В 1959 году, в связи с оккупацией Тибета Китаем, он покинул родину и через Бутан перебрался в Индию. С 1959 по 1971 год Ринпоче продолжал обучение и полностью изучил философию Мадхьямики, Абхидхарму, Винайю, сутры Праджня-Парамиты. В двадцать лет он получил обеты гелонга от Его Святейшества Далай-ламы ХIV. В 1972 году поступил в университет буддизма в Сарнатхе близ Бенареса (Индия), который закончил с отличием, получив звание Ачарьи (кандидат философских наук) в 1975. Образование он завершил в монастыре Дрепунг Гоман на юге Индии под руководством ламы Агвана Нимы, выходца из Бурятии, защитив звание геше лхарамбы (доктор философских наук) в 1979 году.

После защиты Еше Лодой Ринпоче работал в Дхарамсале в государственной библиотеке тибетских трудов и архивов. В 1992 году по поручению Его Святейшества Далай-ламы Еше Лодой Ринпоче прибыл в качестве Учителя в Монголию. В это время хамбо-лама Жамьян Шагдаров и дид-хамбо лама Доржижаб Мархаев обратились к Его Святейшеству с просьбой отправить в Бурятию Учителя, так как, во-первых, в Бурятии не было тибетского Учителя, а во-вторых, в Бурятии не было Ринпоче. В 1993 году Еше Лодой Ринпоче был приглашен в Бурятию преподавать в Иволгинском дацане. Став известным и уважаемым благодаря своей доброте и мудрости, в 1996 году по просьбам верующих и священнослужителей в Улан-Удэ и районах республики досточтимый Еше Лодой Ринпоче начал давать наставления по буддийской философии и передавать посвящения на выполнение специальных практик. Под его руководством были созданы Дхарма-центры в Бурятии и других регионах России.

Вот уже тринадцать лет досточтимый Еше Лодой Ринпоче передает посвящения и наставления к выполнению буддийских практик в Бурятии, Калмыкии, Туве, Агинском национальном округе, в городах Санкт-Петербург, Владивосток, Екатеринбург, Иркутск, Новосибирск, Омск, Северобайкальск, Усть-Илимск, Чита, а также городах Алтайского края. 

В 1999 году с одобрения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы и при поддержке правительства Бурятии было начато строительство центра "Ринпоче-Багша" в Улан-Удэ. Благодаря усилиям многих верующих, в 2004 году состоялось долгожданное открытие центра "Ринпоче-Багша", где была установлена пятиметровая бронзовая статуя Будды, специально изготовленная в Пекине на пожертвования мирян. В центре проводятся лекции и хуралы (рел. службы), и не иссякает поток людей, получающих помощь Учителя.


Накопление благой и неблагой кармы зависит от наших намерений, мотивов.
Если у нас благой мотив, то мы можем накопить благую карму.
Если же мы делаем вроде бы и доброе дело, но с плохим
намерением, то накапливаем неблагую. Например, часто родители ругают своих
детей. Хотя и есть в этом что-то плохое, поскольку родители делают
это, желая добра детям, чтобы они избавились от своих недостатков,
то в этом есть хорошие стороны. Если мы будем совершать добрые дела и будем
посвящать их на благо других, то благая карма будет у нас
накапливаться в очень больших размерах. Если мы так будем совершать
добродеяния, то наши деяния станут причиной достижения Просветления всеми
живыми существами, и наша жизнь станет похожа на жизнь бодхисаттв.
Это является принципом Учения Махаяны.	
Еше Лодой Ринпоче

----------


## Asanga

> Кстати, а секты в нашей стране можно регистрировать?


Вообще зарегистрировать религиозную организацию - очень сложно. У нас в Питере монахи получившие обеты от ЕСДЛ, до сих пор как бы без присмотра получаются. Даже для FPMT это сделать не просто.

----------


## Galina

Дата: 20.03.2007 
Накануне на Совете по взаимодействию с религиозными организациями при президенте Бурятии приезжающих в республику тибетских лам причислили к разряду политических экстремистов и идеологов тоталитарных сект.

В Бурятии создан Экспертный совет для проведения религиоведческой экспертизы при регистрации религиозных объединений.

На начало марта в республике зарегистрировано 185 религиозных объединений. Это 66 православных приходов, 49 буддистских общин и 28 общин христиан веры евангельской - пятидесятников. От двух до пяти зарегистрированных объединений имеют старообрядцы, пресвитериане, баптисты, Свидетели Иеговы и шаманисты. Остальные легально действующие религиозные течения представлены одной общиной.

Возможно, уже с нынешнего года целому ряду религиозных общин придется перейти на нелегальное положение. В Бурятии сегодня объявили войну буддистским проповедникам из Тибета. К тибетским ламам отнесли не подозревающего об этом индуиста Шри Чинмоя, а ученика Далай-ламы 14-го Геше Джампа Тинлея приравняли к самым одиозным религиозным экстремистам.

Анатолий Жалсараев, консультант Администрации президента Бурятии: «У традиционных конфессий Бурятии вызывает опасение деятельность представителей различных тоталитарных течений христианства и буддизма, к которым причисляются зарубежные проповедники, тибетские и иные ламы Шри Чинмой, Оле Нидал, Джампа Тинлэй, сатанисты, Аум Сенрикё и другие».

Члены Консультативного совета узнали о том, что в администрации президента создан Экспертный совет, который будет проводить религиоведческие экспертизы при регистрации религиозных объединений. По мнению Анатолия Жалсараева, этот экспертный совет станет важным инструментом противодействия политическому экстремизму. В совет вошли семь специалистов аппарата президента и ученых-религиоведов.

Также представителям религиозных организаций предложили поучаствовать в рассчитанной на четыре года республиканской программе благотворительности. У большинства религиозных объединений есть свой опыт такой деятельности на территории Бурятии.

Протоирей Олег Матвеев, благочинный Бурятского округа Русской Православной Церкви: «Я призываю разные службы к сотрудничеству. Потому что эти люди, им завтра богу душу отдавать, а они бездомные. В 90-е годы потеряли социальные связи, квартиры. Сейчас никому не нужны».

Михаил Ян, заместитель мэра г. Улан-Удэ: «Традиционная Сангха буддистов России регулярно проводит спортивные массовые турниры. Мы совместно подготовили и провели международную конференцию «Муниципальная и социальная политика и общественность», совместно проводим благотворительные акции, благотворительные марафоны и таких примеров уже много. Организация «Пища для жизни» активно участвует в проведении городских мероприятий, в частности в адресной социальной поддержке горожан».

Виктор Колмынин, пастор Пресвитерианской церкви г. Улан-Удэ: «Верующими церкви у нас собрано около 240 тыс. рублей было для благотворительных обедов, помогали дому ночного пребывания».

В составе Совета по взаимодействию с религиозными объединениями была восстановлена выведенная из него представительница буддистского женского монастыря.

Источник: Ариг-Ус

http://buryatia-online.ru/bol/news/70487.html

----------


## Платон

Еше Лодой Ринпоче - замечательный учитель. 
http://dondhup.newmail.ru/elobiogr.html

----------


## Ондрий

> У нас в Питере монахи получившие обеты от ЕСДЛ, до сих пор как бы без присмотра получаются.


т.е. "они" уже отделяют по приципу кто давал обеты?  :Frown:

----------


## Шаман

Ничего удивительного в том, что ЕСДЛ не пускают в Россию. Можно сказать, что война уже объявлена.

P.S. Поп*ы*, они и в Бурятии поп*ы*.

----------


## PampKin Head

А ведь будут потом руки заламывать и стенать в небеса: "По что, по что опять революция то?!!"

Совершенно соображалка отсутствует у некоторых граждан этой страны...

----------


## PampKin Head

Имхо, когда стоишь на улице плечом к плечу с товарищами напротив аналогичной стены, странно начать выяснять, кто кому не вернул 3 рубля, и кому не нравится что то в физиономии товарища. Не тот момент, братья и сестры!

Лучше посмотреть в лица будущим инквизиторам! Они вас сожгут, а потом будут каяться, каяться! И не станет ни вас, ни товарища рядом...

Понятно, что это - наша индивидуальная и коллективная карма. Но требуется иногда останавливать "наших зарвавшихся матерей". Ради блага всех живых существ.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Как оказалось это был хороший повод завязать дружбу с Карма Кагью ламы Оле Нидала.
> 
> Созвонился и пошел к ним, как оказалось аккурат на пуджу.


Вы меня, конечно же, простите, но в АП пуджи не делают.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы меня, конечно же, простите, но в АП пуджи не делают.



Есть такой текст - Махакала пуджа.

----------


## Юань Дин

Когда идешь по выбранному пути, не важно - признает этот путь официальная власть или нет. Это только твой путь. А все остальное - внешние проявления и майя.

Все в этом условном мире условно.
"Сегодня ты лицо не официальное, а завтра, глядишь - официальное. А бывает и наоборот. И еще как бывает..." (речь Коровьева-Фогота из "Мастер и Маргарита")

А вот истинным сатанистам (лавеевцам, например, нисколько не мешает, что их не терпит общество  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Бхусуку

> Есть такой текст - Махакала пуджа.


Текст есть, а (гана)пуджи нет.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Там еще и ганачакры нет.  И много чего нет тоже.


Ганачакры много где нет. Но ганапуджа есть во всех школах тибетского буддизма, кроме АП.

----------


## Ersh

Это принципиально важно обсуждать по теме?

----------


## Бхусуку

> Это принципиально важно обсуждать по теме?


Думаю, да. Ведь Д.Д. заявил, что встречался с  представителями АП на пудже, которую они не делают. А это подвергает сомнению весь изначальный пост Д.Д.

----------


## Ersh

А почему решили, что они не делают, если Дорже написал, что делали?

----------


## Бхусуку

> А почему решили, что они не делают, если Дорже написал, что делали?


Я этого не решал, - они, действительно, не делают. А почему Дордже об этом написал, я не знаю. Его я уже спрашивал об этом, но он молчит.

----------


## Ersh

Простите, они не делают, или Вы думаете, что они не делают? Мало ли кто что делает у себя в общине? Вы были именно в этой общине?

----------


## Бхусуку

В этой конкретной общине я не был. Если они делали пуджу, когда пришёл туда Д.Д., значит это была не община Оле Нидала. Тогда зачем нужно было об этом писать? Всё, что я просил выше, - это уточнить этот момент. Принципиальный для представителей АП момент.

----------


## Ондрий

вот так и размывают тему/усыпляют бдительность второстепенными "проблемами". Классика. Была не была пужда - считаю в этом топике не нужно обсуждать.

----------


## Legba

А вот хотелось бы уточнить...
А что происходит с остальными неЦДУБовскими общинами?
С Дзогчен Общиной? Я так понимаю, Дорже является ее представителем...
Что с общиной Патрула Ринпоче?
И так далее... Хотелось бы уловить алгоритм.

----------


## Ондрий

алгоритм простой.. 1 партия, 1 комсомол, остальные - враги народа и вне закона.. вариант вполне реальный через несколько лет.

----------


## куру хунг

> А вот хотелось бы уточнить...
> А что происходит с остальными неЦДУБовскими общинами?
> С Дзогчен Общиной? Я так понимаю, Дорже является ее представителем...


 В ДО, ничего примечательного нет.
Находиться в процессе перманентной регистрации.
 Хотя есть слухи что вот-вот совсем скоро зарегистрируемся. 

 Лекба, понимаю что в строну ДО ты неровно дышишь, ни для кого это уже давно не секрет.
 Но с какого препугу ты решил , что Дугаров
*является ее представителем..*., где-то. 
 Неужто и в самом деле думаешь что кроме Дугарова ужо совсем у нас кадров не хвататка жуткая. 
Он к ДО -то хоть когда нить отношение имел?

 На конференцию в Харьков представители Бурятии делегировали Андрея... фамилию к сожалению не вспомню(хоть и жил с ним в одной комнате), мужик которому уже по виду за 50 лет.
 В ганчи от Бурятии был избран Николай Дудко, всем известный тханкописец не нуждающияся в представлении.

----------


## Ersh

> В этой конкретной общине я не был. Если они делали пуджу, когда пришёл туда Д.Д., значит это была не община Оле Нидала.


А что, в АП запрещено делать пуджу? До такой степени, что Вы можете быть уверены, что ни в одной общине АП ее не делают?

----------


## Legba

куру, Вы меня не поняли. Про Дорже я решил вот по этому - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8781  , а также по некоторым другим его постам. Из сайта http://palbarling.page.tl/ следует, что Дорже Дугаров - желтый ганчи. Про какую "нехватку кадров" Вы говорите - мне не ясно. Также не припомню случай перехода на "ты". 

Просто, если как пишет shubhar, "один комсомол", неясно, отчего одни "сатанисты-фундаменталисты", а другие - нет. 
ДО - регистрируют, АП - запрещают. 
Может, дело не только в этом?

----------


## Ондрий

до ДО просто руки не дошли у них. имхо. мужык тот про ДО не в курсе, т.к. они, как сказал куру, - не зареганы еще... т.е их "как бы нет"  :Smilie: 

а проблема там в том, что названные "сатанисты" - замозолили кое-кому глаза, т.к. популярны и многочисленны составом... политико-экономические игры. До им просто не "конкурент" по пастве (=деньги/власть/влияние_на_умы).

----------


## куру хунг

> А что, в АП запрещено делать пуджу? До такой степени, что Вы можете быть уверены, что ни в одной общине АП ее не делают?


 Да Ёршь это абсолютно точно, что в Ап её ни делают.
 Представители тибетской традиции в этом уверены так же примерно как ты уверен в том, что практики дзадзен нет к примеру у мусульман. :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

> а проблема там в том, что названные "сатанисты" - замозолили кое-кому глаза, т.к. популярны и многочисленны составом... политико-экономические игры. До им просто не "конкурент" по пастве (=деньги/власть/влияние_на_умы).


От тож. Получается, по итогам, что дело не в идеологии. И прижимают вовсе не "иных", а тех, кто реально претендует на некоторый кусок. Может кусок трогать не надо? :Smilie:  
Хотя собственно сатанисты (в буквальном смысле) в схему не вписываются. У них ни денег, ни власти, ни влияния на умы... :Embarrassment:

----------


## куру хунг

> до ДО просто руки не дошли у них. имхо. мужык тот про ДО не в курсе, т.к. они, как сказал куру, - не зареганы еще... т.е их "как бы нет" 
> .


 ДО не зарегистрированна на общероссийском уровне. 
Региональные общины зарегистрированные есть. И что самое интересное в Бурятии их даже две. Формально по крайней мере. Дальше распространяться не буду. Таку как в всамом деле местных тонкостей и конфликтов(в т. ч и в Бурятии) не просекаю, могу что-то не то брякнуть.
 Почему ДО в Бурятии зарегистрировались в отличии от АП-не знаю. Мож просто раньше подсуетились. А шас не та  волна пошла. Мож просто потише себя ведут в отличии от последователей Оле. Не суються в местные разборки.

----------


## куру хунг

> Из сайта http://palbarling.page.tl/ следует, что Дорже Дугаров - желтый ганчи.


 Лекба, а вы случаем(так и быть умотал, буду на "вы") , не замечали что в изложении Дугарова, довольно частенько всё выглядит не совсем так как на самом деле. :Big Grin:  
 Я лично давно это заметил, и не придаю его писанине никакого значения.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> ДО - регистрируют, АП - запрещают.


АП не могут запретить. Она уже зарегистрирована как религиозная в СПб по всем правилам мин.юста. Её можно запретить как экстремистскую только доказав это в суде.

ДО регистрируют не как религиозную организацию.

----------


## Legba

> Лекба, а вы случаем(так и быть умотал, буду на "вы") , не замечали что в изложении Дугарова, довольно частенько всё выглядит не совсем так как на самом деле. 
>  Я лично давно это заметил, и не придаю его писанине никакого значения.


Спасибо, что умотались.  :Smilie:  Как "на самом деле" я хрен его знает. То есть, Вы хотите сказать, что " Палбарлинг" - вроде как поддельная ДО? Чудны дела твои, Самантабхадра. По мне, много маленьких общин лучше, чем одна большая, но это - дело вкуса.



> АП не могут запретить. Она уже зарегистрирована как религиозная в СПб по всем правилам мин.юста. Её можно запретить как экстремистскую только доказав это в суде.


 Тогда вообще не очень ясно, о чем данный тред....



> ДО регистрируют не как религиозную организацию.


Это мудро.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> То есть, Вы хотите сказать, что "Палбарлинг" - вроде как поддельная ДО? По мне, много маленьких общин лучше, чем одна большая, но это - дело вкуса.


Вроде, "Палбарлинг" основан самим НН Римпоче. Не знаю, входит ли он в мировую ДО. Подождем Дорджо объявится и прояснит.




> Тогда вообще не очень ясно, о чем данный тред....


О тупорылости и некомпетентности нашей власти в целом и в частности, имхо.

----------


## Ersh

> Да Ёршь это абсолютно точно, что в Ап её ни делают.
>  Представители тибетской традиции в этом уверены так же примерно как ты уверен в том, что практики дзадзен нет к примеру у мусульман.


Я теоретически допускаю, что дзадзен может практиковать и мусульманин. У нас и мантр тоже нет, однако вот приехал Наставник, и передал нам мантру, которой обучился в Тибете. Чего только не бывает в жизни...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я теоретически допускаю, что дзадзен может практиковать и мусульманин. У нас и мантр тоже нет, однако вот приехал Наставник, и передал нам мантру, которой обучился в Тибете. Чего только не бывает в жизни...


Скоро увидим ганапуджи в Дальмасе!!!

----------


## Ersh

Ну ведь "пуджа" это в изначальном смысле "приношение". Мы в Дальмасе когда пьем чай после практики, едим то же самое, что поднесли Будде. Это тоже можно считать пуджей в какой-то степени. Возможно, Дорже просто применил привычную ему терминологию.

----------


## Ондрий

> От тож. Получается, по итогам, что дело не в идеологии. И прижимают вовсе не "иных", а тех, кто реально претендует на некоторый кусок. Может кусок трогать не надо?


Его и не "трогают" в прямом. Если у тебя община больше чем 10 чел - ты уже потенциально представляешь угрозу "нац.безопасности"  :Smilie:  - в данном случае, в прямом смысле. А куда ходить людям? К местным недоучкам или к Ринпоче и Геше? (понаехали тут, панимаш, нашим шаптены мешают для нашего народа читать под звон бубенцов!!!)

----

Тут у "местных" (у любых "местных" от БТСР до РПЦ)  работают комплексы + всем понятные потребности. Борьба за умы, что прямо и есть борьба за власть.

Мимо рота носят чачу
мимо носа алычу (С).

+ при этом нарождающаяся нац.-ментальность-самоосознание-себя-как....(=национализм) + наличная власть + .. ой, да ну как обычно все это... чего перечислять - классика жанра, гремучая смесь.

Плохо все это.. но закономерно... честно говоря я совершенно не удивился, все в этой стране происходит слишком "во-время". Каждая аналогичная "новость" - звоночек. От Бутово, отмены выборов, до вот таких вот моментов.

сценарий для раши вижу только 1 - тотальный контроль силовиками и клерикалами всех мастей. Гражданские свободы - фтопку, под эгидой "развитого" капитализьма. Поиграли в демократию и хорошЪ! А то распустились тут.... гласность, плю-рализьм...

---
З.Ы. да.. и это.. про революции там выше написали.. ее в раше никогда не делали "снизу".. ее нам милостливо дарили "сверху"... такая наша ментальность - сидеть, терпеть и молица на царя-батюшку

----------


## Ersh

Думаю, все проще. Закончится визит товарища Ху Цзинтао, и все спустят на тормозах.

----------


## Шаман

> Думаю, все проще. Закончится визит товарища Ху Цзинтао, и все спустят на тормозах.


Хм. Год Китая в России только начался.

Да дело, даже, не в этом. БТСР просто не хочет иметь конкурентов. Битва за умы. Ибо БТСР - это уже организация в себе, которой до Дхармы дела нет. Поэтому деятельность БТСР направлена на сохранение БТСР.

----------


## Ersh

Ну, судя по сообщениям информагентств, инициатива исходит от чиновников, а не от БТСР.

----------


## Бхусуку

> А что, в АП запрещено делать пуджу? До такой степени, что Вы можете быть уверены, что ни в одной общине АП ее не делают?


Да нет, не делают, т.к. традиция другая. Про запрещения ничего не знаю. 
Ни в одной школе АП пудж не делают.

----------


## sergey

Вообще-то пуджа не обязательно ганапуджа. Пуджи есть и в тхераваде. Пуджи - это когда молитвы поют.

В АП:
http://www.buddhism.ru/info/karmapa-summer2004.php
19:00 Объяснения Ламы Оле Нидала относительно Махакалы
20:00 Махакала Пуджа с Кармапой.

P.S. Наверное, более точное значение слова - служение, почитание
http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/n_r/puujaa.htm

----------


## Ersh

> Ни в одной школе АП пудж не делают.


Может именно ганапуджу не делают, а другие виды пудж делают?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну, судя по сообщениям информагентств, инициатива исходит от чиновников, а не от БТСР.


это практически одно и тоже.. у нас чиновники+рпц.. там чиновник+"лама".
рука-руку моет.. 
петушка хвалит кукуха за то что хвалит он петушку.

----------


## Вова Л.

Может, они Пхову делали. Там тоже много на тибетском поют.

----------


## Ондрий

Бхусуку, че вы привязались к этой пудже? Хотели вывести на "чистую воду" Дордже? Если мол, он наврал про пуджу которую не делают, то и остальное - то же враки.. Ну назвал он так то, что видел - некий ритуал. Он не обязан вникать в тонкости каждой традиции - пуджа, молитва, дзадзен, цог, спортивные состязания - это все детали.. чего развернули на 3 страницы тему о пудже - я не понял.

----------


## Аньезка

Чего гадать то? Дождемся Дордже...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> сценарий для раши вижу только 1 - тотальный контроль силовиками и клерикалами всех мастей. Гражданские свободы - фтопку, под эгидой "развитого" капитализьма. Поиграли в демократию и хорошЪ! А то распустились тут.... гласность, плю-рализьм...


Гы-гы! Согласен. В начале 90-х я думал: "ну, вот наконец-то! теперь заживём по-новому! свобода нас встретит радостно у входа!" 

Фигвам! История пошла по тому же сценарию. Расслоение общества, пропасть между тонкой прослойкой правящей элиты и народом, тупость и некомпетентность чиновников, лизоблюдство, холуйство и заискивание перед церем-батюшкой, борьба и подавление инакомыслия и инаковерия... таки 17-й год не за горами! Революция forever!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## sidhi

> Да нет, не делают, т.к. традиция другая. Про запрещения ничего не знаю. 
> Ни в одной школе АП пудж не делают.


Ченрези пуджа,  Махакала пуджа. 
 Вы хотя бы спросили у кого  из АП прежде чем такие заявления делать.

----------


## Ersh

Просьба в тему постить только информацию, непосредственно к ней относящуюся.

----------


## Ersh

Alex-M забанен на две недели за игнорирование предупреждения администрации.
Fritz - предупрежден на две недели.
Шаман, Норбу, Вова Л - по устному предупреждению.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Центр Ело Ринпоче, насколько мне известно, тоже зарегистрирован в Питере и не связан с БТСР. Вопрос накатов со стороны "хамбо" Аюшеева был предусмотрен заранее, поскольку Ринпоче и ушел из Иволгинского монастыря в 1999 году именно из-за давления хамбо-ламы. А изначально центр Ело Ринпоче был зарегистрирован не как религиозная, а как культурная организация, культурный центр. Причем, деятельность Ело Ринпоче целиком и полностью поддерживает президент Бурятии Потапов, так что там ручки коротки у местных лам, увлекшихся политикой. 




> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ersh
> А что, в АП запрещено делать пуджу? До такой степени, что Вы можете быть уверены, что ни в одной общине АП ее не делают? 
> 
> 
> Да Ёршь это абсолютно точно, что в Ап её ни делают.
> Представители тибетской традиции в этом уверены так же примерно как ты уверен в том, что практики дзадзен нет к примеру у мусульман.
> __________________


Сорри, но я лично читал пуджу и не раз в загородном центре общины карма-кагью в Улан-Удэ. Правда, я и не кагьюпинец, а исповедую внесектарный путь, как и советовал мне Ело Ринпоче. Но пуджи при желании везде читают, пусть менее формально, нет в кагью текста для этого, отсутствие текста не мешает сделать подношение Трем корням.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я мож и погорячился но суть моего постинга была очень ясной.

Некоторые амбициозные типы (чинуши и бурятские монахи) очень конкретно говорили о том, что необходимо прекратить деятельность "не подконтрольных" общин.
Так что хватит из меня делать виноватого, я между прочим за Учение врубался из чистых побуждений. Конечно же бывает что я рублю с плеча, но таков мой темперамент.

А сейчас некоторые типы из зтих чинуш стали открещиваться от своих слов,. типо не говорили мы такого и не имели в виду таких то Учителей... фигс два! 
Они сказали то, что сказали, а сказали - " все тибетские учителя на территории Бурятии...".
Так что нефиг стрелки переводить и меня виноватым делать.
Слово не воробей - вылетело не поймаешь.

Так что уважаемые чинуши и некоторые "типо" монахи которым не нравяться Тинлеи. Нидалы и др. Учителя.
Если вы говорите что надо забанить одного Учителя - это автоматически переноситься на других Учителей тоже и не фиг открещиваться от своих слов... .

Назвались грузьдями, полезайте в кузовки.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дорже, если они открещиваются от своих слов, может быть осознали неправильность этих слов? Как и Вы заметили, что несколько погорячились в ответ?
Нужно ли создавать силовое сопротивление заблуждениям и омрачениям? Может быть достаточно уделить внимание и сострадание причинам вызывающим такие разногласия?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Нужно ли создавать силовое сопротивление заблуждениям и омрачениям? Может быть достаточно уделить внимание и сострадание причинам вызывающим такие разногласия?


Говорят "Чтобы победило зло, достаточно всего лишь чтобы хорошие люди молчали и ничего не делали".

А ведь если им позволить безнаказанно обижать всех, то распаясаются.
Начнут с АП, закончат ещё кем нить.

----------


## Вова Л.

*Dorje Dugarov*

Так а что там за пуджа была? А то тут некоторые уже извелись в догадках  :Smilie: .

----------


## Won Soeng

> Говорят "Чтобы победило зло, достаточно всего лишь чтобы хорошие люди молчали и ничего не делали".
> 
> А ведь если им позволить безнаказанно обижать всех, то распаясаются.
> Начнут с АП, закончат ещё кем нить.


А кто эти, кто так "говорят"?
В каком случае Вам и другим проще признавать свои заблуждения, когда Вам показывают причину этих заблуждений, или когда Вас заставляют скрывать эти заблуждения?
Разве кто-то предлагал "молчать и ничего не делать?" Предлагается не делать эмоционально невоздержанных поступков и не говорить эмоционально не воздержанных речей. То есть не переставать быть "хорошими людьми", пытаясь не молчать и что-нибудь делать.

----------


## Ersh

Если люди изменили свое ошибочное мнение, то это можно только приветствовать. Не стоит упорствовать в неприязни.
Очень хорошо, что все в конце концов разрешилось.
Тред закрыт.

----------

